# Fastbrakes Big brake kit



## HarmLess (Sep 29, 2002)

Hi guys. I'm currently installing a Fastbrakes 11.75 inch 4 piston kit in the front and 10.9 inch kit in the rear for by B14 Sentra. Just wondering what brake master should I use?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Im just guessing here but probably one from a Maxima. That sucks that they dont include one though


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

HarmLess said:


> *Hi guys. I'm currently installing a Fastbrakes 11.75 inch 4 piston kit in the front and 10.9 inch kit in the rear for by B14 Sentra. Just wondering what brake master should I use? *


U13 Altima (93-96)

Mike


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Fastbrakes Big brake kit*



morepower2 said:


> *U13 Altima (93-96)
> 
> Mike *


Ditto


----------



## HarmLess (Sep 29, 2002)

Thanks guys!


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

www.car-parts.com. Got mine for 20 bucks with 5 dollar shipping. 90 day warranty also.


----------



## lighthouse (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm considering the purchase of FastBrake kits as well (rear-disc conversion + front kit without 4-pistons) for my Sentra B14 GA16DE. The 4-piston front-upgrade is too exoribitant, and I'm simply considering bigger rotors and calipers for the front / back. FastBrakes (Brian) indicated that the front kit will be adapted to use Maxima calipers and I guess rotors as well. 

Clearly, the setup would work perfectly on a Maxima, but the fact is that I'm installing them on a B14, which I'm questioning if it would incur braking bias - cos it seems that the ideal setup would be a 4-piston front + Maxima rears?? 

Whilst I understand that greater front stopping power at the front requires a complimentary rear upgrade to prevent "fish-tailing", but what about if the rear stopping power was just as good as the front? Will braking bias be an issue??

As I'm overseas, I will be sourcing the rotors and calipers locally to save on shipping costs...

Thanks in advanced for any advice given...


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Yes, brake bias will be an issue. I will probably do the Fastbrakes Front, Maxima rear, and Altiam MC. That's what Brian from Fastbrakes reccomended. B/C if your rears lock up first...deep shit city. I think the 4-piston fronts will make up for the big rears though, I won't have a worry when I get mine.


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey people, The front upgrade is all well and good but I've heard SOME people having problems with a rear upgrade. If you upgrade the rear and change the MC the rear brakes won't stop first and can cause a spin out. Don't take my word but it's something that I've read. the proportion valve won't work right or something. So look into it before you go ahead and do that.
If I'm wrong please inform me so that I can know.


----------



## HarmLess (Sep 29, 2002)

But won't ABS prevent that from happening? I mean the rear brakes locking up?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Not if your car doesnt have ABS to begin with.


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

Anyone done the upgrade from fastbrake yet for the B-13? I have been looking into that but i have a few questions. The rear rotors are modified from the Maxima right? fast brake does not provide the calpiers for ther rear"They are plentiful in the salvage yards" -as Brian at fast barke put it. 
1.Does this mean that the calpiers in the front will not match the ones in the rear? 
2.What about the rotors, will they look the same?


----------



## ldarmark (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey,

I currently own a 200sx se and its being upgraded by a turbo kit as we speak. I just wanna know where can I find some good racing seats for my car for an unbeatalble price? Its also goingto be a show stopper too. I'll post my ride as soon as it is done. undefined


----------



## ldarmark (Jan 20, 2004)

HarmLess said:


> Hi guys. I'm currently installing a Fastbrakes 11.75 inch 4 piston kit in the front and 10.9 inch kit in the rear for by B14 Sentra. Just wondering what brake master should I use?



hey i 've never heard of a nissan by that name.............got any pictures so i can see what it really looks like?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

ldarmark said:


> hey i 've never heard of a nissan by that name.............got any pictures so i can see what it really looks like?


B14 is the chassis name for the 95-99 Sentra and 95-98 200sx. The B13 is the chassis code name for the generation before (also referred to as a "classic"). Check sentra.net and se-r.net for more info.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SE-RMadness said:


> Hey people, The front upgrade is all well and good but I've heard SOME people having problems with a rear upgrade. If you upgrade the rear and change the MC the rear brakes won't stop first and can cause a spin out. Don't take my word but it's something that I've read. the proportion valve won't work right or something. So look into it before you go ahead and do that.
> If I'm wrong please inform me so that I can know.


You don't want the rear brakes to have more bias than the front. Don't worry I have the fastbrakes on my 400 WHP se-r turbo thats run on the track and the brakes are fine.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

lighthouse said:


> I'm considering the purchase of FastBrake kits as well (rear-disc conversion + front kit without 4-pistons) for my Sentra B14 GA16DE. The 4-piston front-upgrade is too exoribitant, and I'm simply considering bigger rotors and calipers for the front / back. FastBrakes (Brian) indicated that the front kit will be adapted to use Maxima calipers and I guess rotors as well.
> 
> Clearly, the setup would work perfectly on a Maxima, but the fact is that I'm installing them on a B14, which I'm questioning if it would incur braking bias - cos it seems that the ideal setup would be a 4-piston front + Maxima rears??
> 
> ...


Its the other way around, upgrading the rear brakes means that you need to upgrade the fronts to prevent fishtailing. The front brakes have to be much more powerful than the reas.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SE-R owner said:


> Anyone done the upgrade from fastbrake yet for the B-13? I have been looking into that but i have a few questions. The rear rotors are modified from the Maxima right? fast brake does not provide the calpiers for ther rear"They are plentiful in the salvage yards" -as Brian at fast barke put it.
> 1.Does this mean that the calpiers in the front will not match the ones in the rear?
> 2.What about the rotors, will they look the same?


rear rotors are 1" bigger.

Mike


----------

